# Favorite Filter to be used in an El Naturale 55 Gallon Tank



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I am getting great answers to my question about people's favorite filters to be used in a Regular 55 Gallon Tank. 

I keep on forgetting that the answers can sometimes be very different in the El Naturale Forum. 

Therefore, I have the same question but would like answers from people that have El Naturale Tanks. 

If you were to set up a brand new 55 Gallon Tank, which would be your favorite filter that you would get? 

Canister? Power? Sponge Filter? 

What is your favorite filter to be used for this size tank and why? 

Thank you in advance for your help with this. 

Jimbo205


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

This is what I use, if you would classify the use as "filter". 
http://www.jbjlighting.com/sys_uv.html

_edit:_ I forgot the "why". It has a UVS integrated, fast and easy to clean and take apart. Directional head, with flow rate control.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

So for a 55 Gallon El Naturale tank you might not use a canister filter?


----------



## snowy (Jun 6, 2006)

I would just use a powerhead with a small sponge to stop snails clogging it up. All you need is a little water movement, if you have enough plants they will do all the filtration the tank needs, not to mention the bacteria that will be growing on all surfaces. Having a cannister or other biological filter kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

The issue I had when I first set up and was still using my Fluval (P.O.S) was when you get your normal buildup it was an ordeal just to clean it out. It also seemed to get gunk buildup a lot faster.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

My favorite filter is the AquaClear Submerged powerhead (Model 30) with the Quick Filter attachment. I have one in all 3 tanks (45, 50, 55). The cloth sleeve will remove fine particles, so its a great mechanical filter. It will quickly remove water turbidity (fine clay particles) when you're moving plants around. It's inexpensive and sits in the tank, so there's no chance of leaking hoses.

On the Aqua Botanic website, we had a long discussion about how to best use the Quick Filters. You might want to check the archives.

I would also consider the UV sterilizer that Rohape uses and recommends. A UV sterilizer will greatly help in counteracting the many fish diseases that are so prevalent in the hobby.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

these hagen internal filters are cool


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm using the penguin 550 powerhead with a foam prefilter sometimes. I usually just the foam on when I've pulled plants and made a mess.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you all.

What you said is what I had in mind. I keep on forgetting that answers can be do different depending on where I post the question. I forget that El Naturale is different in thinking compared to..... what do you call NON El Naturale?

So why do some people use Canister Filters? Do they provide biological filtration or no?

This is what I have been thinking of in addition to what you all mentioned. (Thank you again.)










Would this be appropriate for water circulation or no?

I am purely in the planning stages on my future 55 Gallon Tank.

Choices, choices, choices. Hmmm...


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> On the Aqua Botanic website, we had a long discussion about how to best use the Quick Filters. You might want to check the archives.


 I will have to check that. That sounds like a very good read!



> A UV sterilizer will greatly help in counteracting the many fish diseases that are so prevalent in the hobby.


Diana, when quarantining fish before introducing to a display or community tank how well does this product work?


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

Hey Jombo,

I like these: http://cgi.ebay.com/Odyssea-CFS4-Aq...ryZ46310QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Cheapo canister filter by Odysea-Jebo.. Does quite well as long as you are not running a sand tank 

Take care,
-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Jimbo205 said:


> I will have to check that. That sounds like a very good read!
> 
> Diana, when quarantining fish before introducing to a display or community tank how well does this product work?


Dear Jimbo,

I can't say, because I don't test commercial products. From the product name (ParaGuard), I would assume that this product is designed to kill parasites, not bacteria.

UV sterilizers kill not only the cysts of many parasites but bacteria. About 1/2 of diseased tropical fish seem to have died from mycobacteriosis, which is a bacterial disease. Treatments that only kill parasites would probably not be effective in killing mycobacteria (these are very tough bacteria to kill).

Therefore, I believe that UV sterilizers would be the most overall effective means for protecting aquarium fish from disease.

This is my opinion.


----------



## Tentacles (Jun 25, 2006)

My favourite NPT filter seems to be out of production. 

It's a large green sponge filter. Has a tall base, and a long neck to carry the air to the surface and at the top it performs a right angle and shoots the air sideways just under the surface. You can see the benefits of more surface agitation in a natural planted tank... and it is green so it vanishes in amongst the plants. Retails for almost nothing since I can only find it in second hand forums.


----------



## 01krisp10 (Feb 18, 2007)

I found this 9W UV sterlizer while browsing Petsmart ( I know, I support LFS's, but this is a great deal).

9W UV Sterlizer w/powerhead

The powerhead only moves 53gph, so you definately would need atleast an aquaclear 20/30 powerhead w/quick filter for some good water movement in a 40gal, but I think this is a great option for budgeteers like me.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Apr 9, 2006)

01krisp10 said:


> I found this 9W UV sterlizer while browsing Petsmart ( I know, I support LFS's, but this is a great deal).
> 
> 9W UV Sterlizer w/powerhead
> 
> The powerhead only moves 53gph, so you definately would need atleast an aquaclear 20/30 powerhead w/quick filter for some good water movement in a 40gal, but I think this is a great option for budgeteers like me.


I have the 24W unit and this is my .02 on this unit:

It works, but the replacement bulbs are (or were the last I looked) even more expensive than Tetra, Coralife, Current and others and very hard to find.

It's a noisy powerhead that has a bad tendency to reverse flow or something when the filter sponge (which is tiny) gets plugged. It has a strange split dual output with nozzles adjacent to the impeller blades.

I lost an Oto to mine, the poor little bugger got sucked in head first. 

Since that time, I hook the output of my canister filter to what is intended to be the output of the UV filter and blow water backwards through it...eventually I will be replacing the unit, not the bulb when it gets a bit older. (I only run it when needed and it's not run in over a year).

Ian


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you all for the feedback. 

Diana, I will definitely look up that article/discussion that you mentioned from Aqua Botanic. As with everything with Aquariums, I am realizing again that there as many methods as there are personalities. Which is fine. Just does not make decision making easy for me. But then again, I guess planning a tank does not have to be quick or simple. I will just enjoy the process and not just the end result. 

Justin (OneMindsEye), good to hear from you!

My wife and I enjoyed my company luncheon at the Saratoga Racetrack; as adult time for just the two of us which does not happen very often. As we are not really track race people, but did enjoy doing something different we did leave not shortly after lunch and seeing the sights to just go shopping together. 

As I have on my own, thoroughly gotten to know the local fish stores and chains; I was able to talk my wife into going inside of Petsmart - only 10 feet inside of the front door. Our purpose - to show her the 55 gallon and 75 gallon tanks. She would agree to only go 10 feet into the store because she understands that I am now with fish stores the way I was with bookstores about 15-20 years ago. Once you got me into one, you could not get me out - for 2 hours!

Mission accomplished. 

My wife likes the 75 Gallon tank (I thought I would have to apply some sales techniques here) and came to that conclussion all on her own. When she mentioned the fact that she liked the additional depth front to back - I almost passed out. 

Maybe the wife and kids to listen to what I have learned from you all from time to time. Who would imagine!

Now I will apply patience in planning this out step by step over whatever amount of time it takes to do this. I never imagined I would ever be able to talk my wife into a 75 Gallon Tank. 

Her condition. Everything from all other tanks must go into this and then those tanks must come down. Although in her mind all the little ones come down before the big one goes up. Silly.

No more cramped aquatic plants! Yeah! \\/


----------

